# frontier rotary cutter 5072



## Bayouboy (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi everyone new to the forum let's see how it goes. I have a frontier rotary cutter 2072 and hit a big ant bed, cutter stopped and after inspecting I find slip clutch and shear bolt in tack. The pto shaft was rotating freely all the way up to the input of the gearbox so I removed the pto shaft up to the gearbox, now the stub at the gear box rotates freely. My question: Is this the last thing I should check before bringing it to the shop? Should I look further into this are load it up? Any opinons of what it could be? Thanks for your inputs.


----------

